# Looking to create a happy, trustworthy friend group! :)



## Rosie (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm looking to make some friends on Animal Crossing New Horizons, and I thought it would be nice to have a little group where we can all help each other, play together and trust each other on our islands. If you'd like to make some friends, please reply with some information about your island, when you play, and your individual island rules 

I live in England, so my Island is in the Northern Hemisphere, and I'm usually playing between 6-11pm (The Bell Tree Forums time) every day. Please don't pick or run through my flowers, don't take any fossils, turnips or messages in bottles, and please don't shake my fruit trees. But feel free to fish, catch bugs, use the shops and explore!


----------



## lPeachy (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m so here for this! I’ve been looking for a close little group to join for ages~

I’m in California(Northern Hemi) and since my city is in lockdown at the moment I can play literally anytime!
I’m usually on and off for a few hours at a time, anywhere between 11am-11pm Belltree time (PST)
So yeah I’m flexible!

Feel free to shop, fish, catch any bugs, ask for fruit... Oh and I have Ables!

Rules:
- Don’t destroy flowers but feel free to ask to pluck!
- don’t take fossils, message in a bottle, star fragments, etc. anything you wouldn’t want me taking from you basically
- Ask before shaking trees for fruit/furniture and don’t shake them all. (I have pre-done stacks of fruit I can give you anyways!)

... I think. Thats’s it? I mean just be courteous basically, but I’m always happy to help if you ask~!

Oh and I do TT but only minimally when I’m impatient about a building being built or something, otherwise I’m a daily player~

EDIT: and feel free to PM me if you add!


----------



## lostrider (Mar 30, 2020)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## biibii (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi! I am interested
I live in Texas and due to quarantine I can also play mostly all day on and off! My Island is going to be hippie/witchy themed and very green, hence the nature name--Juniper! My rules are to not take my flowers, dig up any spots, or pickup any message bottles! Other than that, just please ask to shake my trees  I do TT but usually return to present day afterwards.


----------



## Paradise (Mar 30, 2020)

I love this idea!!
I’m from connecticut and I’ve been dying to meet new people and play together 
(Especially throughout this quarantine lol)


----------



## ~Fantasy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi, I’m definitely interested, sounds like fun! 

I my timezone is AST, and I’m usually online in the evening, but my times are generally pretty flexible.  My town’s name is Amaranth, after the flower that never fades. 

Here’s what I ask:
✧  No trampling flowers, please inquire with me if you want to pluck them! 
✧  No digging up fossils and picking up bottle messages
✧  I generally don’t mind if you shake my trees. Everything in moderation!
✧  I have Ables, feel free to stop by there! You can also catch fish, bugs, and the like. 
✧  Basically follow the golden rule and you’re good!​


----------



## ~Fantasy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi, I’m definitely interested, sounds like fun! 

I my timezone is AST, and I’m usually online in the evening, but my times are generally pretty flexible.  My island’s name is Amaranth, after the flower that never fades. 

Here’s what I ask:
✧  No trampling flowers, please inquire with me if you want to pluck them! 
✧  No digging up fossils and picking up bottle messages
✧  I generally don’t mind if you shake my trees. Everything in moderation!
✧  I have Ables, feel free to stop by there! You can also catch fish, bugs, and the like. 
✧  Basically follow the golden rule and you’re good! ​


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm interested! I would love to have a nice group where we can help each other out and have fun on our islands! I live in California and since I'm stuck at home rn I have lots of time. 

My rules r basically the same as others have stated c:


----------



## Maris82084 (Mar 30, 2020)

I am also interested. I live in Virginia, US and play mostly anytime after 2 PM EST and a lot late at night. 

I have the same basic rules, I don't mind if you need fruit, as long as you ask first. Please do not pick the flowers, and limit the running. Thank you.

SW 1655-5554-1217


----------



## Cassie5988 (Mar 30, 2020)

This is what ive been looking for! I am respectful I will follow rules! I am in Northern Hemisphere I am just starting out but when I do finally get my island the way I want it id want visitors to not steal. Please ask before taking! No running in flowers or digging up fossils! feel free to fish and catch bugs and shop! I usually play 6-11 central times unless weekends I usually stay up later!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the idea of having a nice friend group! 
I live in Europe, and my island's rules are in my signature.

If you would like to add me, please let me know (and tell me you're from this thread )


----------



## bellflowerss (Mar 31, 2020)

I need some friends ;0;

I live in the United States (Northern Hemisphere) and play anywhere from 10am-4am EST depending on my school workload! Im working on designing my island at the moment, and I do minimal TT (I only skip one day ahead or behind, no more!) My native fruit are cherries and native flowers are hyacinths, and I have both Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters open!

My island rules are pretty basic...

- Don't pick flowers and/or trees without my permission 
- Please ask permission before picking stuff up off of the ground (chopped wood, stones, message in a bottle, random items, etc)
- Try and stay on the paths if youre running, you can run on the grass but please dont trample any flowers!
- Mild cussing/language is fine, nothing crazy or offensive please!
- Shop, talk with my villagers, fish and catch bugs to your hearts content! 
- Have fun! <3

FC: SW 1653-5797-0302

PM me if you've added my FC and lmk if youre from this thread! I cant wait to meet some new friends! :')


----------



## peekopecko (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi guys! You can call me Peeko and my island is Oleana (bonus brownie points if you get the references)!
I'm new here and would love to make some ACNH friends! 

I'm in the US, EST time zone and Northern hemisphere. I play daily for long hours between noon to evening/night usually. I do TT but only switching between time zones.

My rules:
- Don't run over flowers or dig them up without asking first
- Don't take anything that are hard to replenish (dropped items, turnips, fossils, message bottles etc)
- Keep tree shaking limited to say 5 or less
- When in doubt, talk to me first

That's about it!

FC: 1494-4600-1528

PM me if you added me and tell me if you came from this thread!! (^-^)/


----------



## hanzy (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi! 
I'm Hanzy and I live in the UK. My island is called Coralia and at the moment I haven't been time travelling to try and enjoy the game at a slow, relaxing pace. 

My rules are very similar to everyone else's: basically just be respectful and don't take anything without asking (because I most likely will let you have anything you like as long as you ask first!) 

FC: SW-6372-8973-2895

Please let me know if you add me so I know who you are!


----------



## dnavp (Mar 31, 2020)

*This sounds fun!!*

that sounds like a great idea!

i'm fine with pretty much anything as long as my island looks the same as it did when you first came.

my friend code is 2730-3066-7913 and my native fruit is peaches, but i have every fruit in my village as well. I also have every shop, my Able Sisters is being built tonight, and I live in California. That's pretty much it


----------



## Rosie (Mar 31, 2020)

I am LOVING the response to this guys! If you have posted your individual island rules I will have added you and sent you a private message


----------



## Siobhan / McGuffin (Mar 31, 2020)

I would love to have friends to trade with! I'm in the US, CDT. I'm in and out of the game throughout the day (mostly in, lol.) My clock may be slightly off real time, but I'm still on the current date.

I follow the golden rule basically. Don't take anything without asking, but I will give you anything if I can. Fishing and bug catching are fine, also shopping as soon as the shops are open. 

My native fruit is cherries, flowers are roses.  My character name is Siobhan and my island is McGuffin. 

 SW-7115-5522-3819


----------



## BappieNL (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, 

I have added you. I am also looking for people who you can trust. 

Island: Floriade
IGN: Bappie
Native fruit: Peaches

Rules: No running, no shaking trees, no picking flowers. All the items on the floor are for catalog, not for taking away.

You may fishing, catching bugs, join events, etc

I also like to chat a little. 

I hope to see you soon...


----------



## funckydb (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi! This group is such a great idea! I would love to be considered and make new friends.

My name is Dorian and my island is Hazoura.

I'm in Switzerland, CET and thanks to the quarantine I am here most of the day. I TT minimally, always one or two days apart, and always in the same month of course.

For the rules: 

- Please don't run on flowers
- Please don't take things that have spawned on that day (message in bottle, fossils, star fragments...)
- Please ask before taking flowers, especially hybrids since I don't have many yet.

Otherwise feel free to enjoy fishing, bug catching and my shops. For tree shaking please tell me if you found some furniture so I can put it in my inventory first to have it in my Nook shopping for cataloging , and then if you're interested you can have it. 

If you need anything please tell me and I will try my best to help.

I just got Terra forming so I have going a bit crazy with it so I hope you will like the result!

Hope to meet you soon!


----------



## TheMariqua (Mar 31, 2020)

Aren't you creating a _group chat_ of sorts for the _group_ as well?
I can't see how you could have a group in any other way. (can't see you mention it in any place)


----------



## Rosie (Mar 31, 2020)

TheMariqua said:


> Aren't you creating a _group chat_ of sorts for the _group_ as well?
> I can't see how you could have a group in any other way. (can't see you mention it in any place)


I have set up a chat group that people will be invited to privately


----------



## cherrygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey guys, 
My names Chelsea and I live in south Australia and therefore my island is in the Southern Hemisphere. I’m generally on from 9ish till 11-12ish (cst). I’m studying my uni course at home at the moment and therefore are pretty flexible. 
My theme for my island is like a forest natural island but I still have 100% decided on it yet. 

I would love the opportunity to hang out with different people and experience different towns. 
My rules for my island are:
- don’t pluck or dig up my flowers
- don’t shake my trees without asking, though Im generally all good with handing out fruit
- don’t dig up my fossils or hit my rocks, pick up my message in a bottle/star fragments
-don’t pop my balloons as well
- fish/catch bugs/talk to my villagers as much as you like I don’t mind

Looking forward to playing together with everyone!


----------



## Abi (Mar 31, 2020)

hi everyone! i’m abigail and i live in the uk! i’m studying at home due to my uni being closed and i have a lot of time on my hands! my island rules are pretty much the same as other people’s, i’m looking forward to making some new friends!


----------



## randomforeignguy (Mar 31, 2020)

29 yo here! east coast timezone southern hemisphere. Let me know if you add!

In game name: game$lave from BA$E
Play all the time, 6am us est to 4am us est usually
My town is very underdeveloped atm, hoping to farm as much fruit as i can!
Rules: no run on grass. Dont pick up w.o asking, especially items which are obviously fenced off. I have a lot on the ground that is up for grabs tho! Picking flowers or fruit or harvesting wood all fine but dont take flowers lmao. Pretty lax rules atm


----------



## foxtracks (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello! I love the Animal Crossing series. I've played Wild World, City Folk, and New Leaf, however New Leaf was definitely the one I put the most time into. However, I never really played with others! I've been wanting to play online in New Horizons so I'd love to make some friends! I play pretty often, usually the most active 12pm-9pm Central Time.

My island is in the Northern Hemisphere, with apples as its native fruit, although I also have oranges, peaches, and now cherries. Looking for pears!

My rules:

Don't destroy flowers
Don't pick up bottled messages

That's pretty much it! I'm looking forward to meeting some new people and making some friends.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Mar 31, 2020)

Love this idea!  
My town is Juniper, and I'm EST. I'm usually on from 3-8 ish but depending on the day I may be on later. For my island I just don't want people picking up flowers or fossils, messages, fruit, etc. You can definitely talk to the villagers as long as they aren't leaving ( might have them reserved for someone else) feel free to fish and catch bugs, check out my house, or visit the shops! we can also do stuff together or talk! Hope I can be part of the group


----------



## TheMariqua (Mar 31, 2020)

Rosie said:


> I have set up a chat group that people will be invited to privately


Alright, then I supposed it got more interesting now..

Heyo, Northern Hemisphere islander here from Europe (GMT+2). I play on and off throughout the day, but I can say that the times where I'm always on and playing for longer periods of time is late night (11PM to 2AM).
Island is still in the process of making, don't expect much right away.

As long as you aren't destroying the landscape (Plucking up flowers or running into them; Shaking all the fruit trees) you're okay. 
Outside of that, I'm quite the people person, back in new leaf I used to organize events and stuff like that - it's the thing I enjoy the most out of animal crossing, not gonna lie.


----------



## Taj (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey all! I've been on the forum for a couple years, went inactive, but am hopefully back for New Horizons! I live on EST and currently am going to college in data science! Because of the quarantine, I'm taking online classes at home so I'm usually available any time of the day after 11am (I usually get all my homework done before then). I don't have many island rules because it's already a mess right now but I guess don't pick flowers? Anyways, that's it, hopefully I get to make some new friends!


----------



## budgetzendaya (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi my name's Natalie! I know this thread is getting kinda full but this group seems really nice! I'm a college student living in Georgia (Northern Hemisphere), and I'm usually playing on and off all day, but expect to see me online between 12pm and 10pm EST. My rules are pretty much the same as everyone elses:
- don't dig up fossils, pop balloons, take items from trees, pick up bottles/star fragments/etc
- ask first before shaking trees for fruit or picking up flowers (my intentional flower patches are pretty easy to spot so everything that's not fenced off is fair game pretty much)
I have all the fruit, all the shops, and a campground with amiibo cards galore. I also LOVE sending gifts! Feel free to ask me if there's something you want from my catalogue and I'll send it over. I also like trading harder to find items and recipes (I LOVE receiving recipes if you run across extras).

Nautilus is themed after a rustic New England town and is still a work in progress but is definitely getting there. Hope to meet some of you soon!


----------

